# The Martian



## Xaios (Sep 22, 2015)

Anyone else looking forward to this? I haven't read the book but my mother has and absolutely loves it. Early reviews are very positive, and by all accounts it looks to be Ridley Scott's best movie in a long, _long_ time.


----------



## MoshJosh (Sep 22, 2015)

Book was f*cking awesome, so excited and nervous for the movie.


----------



## ryanscott6 (Sep 22, 2015)

Can't wait for this movie. The book was great, it really reminded me of day to day life in IT.


----------



## wakjob (Sep 24, 2015)

I might go see it just to see the new X-men "Apocalypse" trailer.


----------



## wankerness (Sep 26, 2015)

wakjob said:


> I might go see it just to see the new X-men "Apocalypse" trailer.



What kind of a reason is that? Just watch it on the internet!


----------



## wankerness (Sep 26, 2015)

Xaios said:


> Anyone else looking forward to this? I haven't read the book but my mother has and absolutely loves it. Early reviews are very positive, and by all accounts it looks to be Ridley Scott's best movie in a long, _long_ time.



What do you mean long, long time? Are you one of the people that thinks he hasn't done anything good since Blade Runner? That seems like a popular opinion these days. Gladiator is oft-considered a Driving Miss Daisy or Crash-style Oscar mistake, and Kingdom of Heaven seems to be mostly disregarded thanks to Orlando Bloom, even in the vastly superior director's cut. I don't really know anything about American Gangster, and Black Hawk Down seems to be the kind of movie mainly respected by the kind of people who think Shawshank Redemption is by far the greatest film ever made. 

If it's really a return to the 80s form I'll look forward to it! I have no problem with Prometheus or Thelma & Louise or KOH or Gladiator and like all of them, but none of them really get me excited.


----------



## MFB (Sep 27, 2015)

wankerness said:


> What do you mean long, long time? Are you one of the people that thinks he hasn't done anything good since Blade Runner? That seems like a popular opinion these days. Gladiator is oft-considered a Driving Miss Daisy or Crash-style Oscar mistake, and Kingdom of Heaven seems to be mostly disregarded thanks to Orlando Bloom, even in the vastly superior director's cut. I don't really know anything about American Gangster, and Black Hawk Down seems to be the kind of movie mainly respected by the kind of people who think Shawshank Redemption is by far the greatest film ever made.
> 
> If it's really a return to the 80s form I'll look forward to it! I have no problem with Prometheus or Thelma & Louise or KOH or Gladiator and like all of them, but none of them really get me excited.



If I had to guess, it's probably because his last truly great one (that I've seen) was Black Hawk Down. I've always meant to watch Kingdom of Heaven, but you have to see the director's cut, and that ....'s incredibly long and I never really have a good time to sit down and watch it. Prometheus was a snore fest, much like American Gangster; and Exodus just shouldn't have bothered, since for starters it's all white dudes playing Egyptians. Just cast some colored actors for Christ's sake. Robin Hood was also largely unneeded and just came out as luke-warm, and helped to further the idea that Scott has a giant man boner for Russell Crowe. Take him out of the movies and he probably wouldn't know what to do.


----------



## Xaios (Sep 27, 2015)

wankerness said:


> What do you mean long, long time? Are you one of the people that thinks he hasn't done anything good since Blade Runner? That seems like a popular opinion these days. Gladiator is oft-considered a Driving Miss Daisy or Crash-style Oscar mistake, and Kingdom of Heaven seems to be mostly disregarded thanks to Orlando Bloom, even in the vastly superior director's cut. I don't really know anything about American Gangster, and Black Hawk Down seems to be the kind of movie mainly respected by the kind of people who think Shawshank Redemption is by far the greatest film ever made.
> 
> If it's really a return to the 80s form I'll look forward to it! I have no problem with Prometheus or Thelma & Louise or KOH or Gladiator and like all of them, but none of them really get me excited.



While I obviously can't offer my own assessment given the film hasn't been released, the reviews seem to indicate that it's probably his best movie since Blade Runner (a movie which actually disappointed me significantly when I finally saw it, given how worshiped it is in SF circles).


----------



## Xaios (Oct 7, 2015)

Saw it, loved it. Really fun movie, certainly one of Ridley Scott's least depressing flicks.


----------



## Sebastian (Oct 7, 2015)

Unfortunately I did not read the book, but I saw the movie yesterday - I think it was a great movie, nice fx and good story


----------



## asher (Oct 7, 2015)




----------



## Khoi (Oct 7, 2015)

Saw The Martian yesterday and really enjoyed it. Really intense, I'm glad to have gone in without knowing anything about it!




wakjob said:


> I might go see it just to see the new X-men "Apocalypse" trailer.



There was no trailer for X-Men Apocalypse at the theater I went to before the film.


----------



## StevenC (Oct 10, 2015)

Saw it tonight, loved it! The best space movie in a long, long time.


----------



## Dusty Chalk (Oct 11, 2015)

MFB said:


> If I had to guess, it's probably because his last truly great one (that I've seen) was Black Hawk Down.


I went and saw it last weekend, didn't even realize it was Ridley Scott, but yes, my first impression upon closing credits was, "unholy carp, that was Ridley Scott? He certainly has redeemed himself." I haven't seen but less than half the movies he's made since Black Hawk Down, but this was -- by far -- his best.


----------



## wankerness (Oct 11, 2015)

StevenC said:


> Saw it tonight, loved it! The best space movie in a long, long time.



I saw it tonight. It's the best space movie since Interstellar, and Gravity before that! We've been spoiled in the last couple years. I can't think of the last good one before those two, maybe Apollo 13? Sunshine's alright. Anyway, I'd give it about an 8/10. It functions much better than Interstellar and doesn't really have any seriously weak points, unlike Interstellar which has MANY, but it also doesn't have anywhere near the ambition of that movie. It lacks the clunky dialogue and groan-worthy character development of Gravity (well, besides maybe the fact Jessica Chastain is primarily defined by disco music, for who knows what reason), but also isn't nearly as visceral as that one, which had me physically attempting to dodge debris when I first saw it in IMAX 3d.  

It's incredibly involving, but I guess the glib tone of it keeps it slightly at arm's reach. I'm more than fine with comic relief, and several lines here were legitimately funny, but I think they tipped slightly over the edge. I think maybe if they'd put a "serious" actress in for Kristen Wiig that would have been enough. One thing it does very well is keep you interested in all the non-Matt Damon characters. I was at least as interested in watching them by the second half of the movie. 

It pains me to say this, since I'm a HUGE fan of Good Will Hunting and the first three Bourne movies, but I wasn't really that into Matt Damon's character here. He's not offensive, but he's kind of bland and maybe slightly too much of a wiseass. It's hard to tell how much is his fault and how much is the writing's fault, probably somewhere in between. But yeah, it's still a really good movie, just I wouldn't rate it above Gravity and it's about tied with Interstellar. I'd say it's not as good as Apollo 13, but I haven't seen that in many years and maybe this is actually better. 8/10, definitely would suggest everyone go see it, but it's not the second coming of Christ.


----------



## Dusty Chalk (Oct 12, 2015)

Pretty much all of your criticisms are the "fault" of the author of the original book.

I have no idea if it was in the book, since I haven't read it yet, but in my mind all the disco music was a setup for the music in the closing credits.

I didn't find Gravity as groan-worthy as you did, so it's still tops in my book, and I definitely preferred it to Interstellar, but I completely agree that we are spoiled lately. Some great movies coming out. I thought Moon was really great, although it's an order of magnitude lower budget than the others.


----------



## flint757 (Oct 12, 2015)

My main and likely only issue with Gravity was Clooney. Just him in general. He was a ridiculous casting choice. The idea that Bullocks character would know so little was also not well thought out IMO.

On a personal level the pacing bored me to tears.

Interstellar had its problems, but it kept my interest the entire time and was all around very memorable.

I'm looking forward to seeing The Martian though.


----------



## wankerness (Oct 12, 2015)

Dusty Chalk said:


> Pretty much all of your criticisms are the "fault" of the author of the original book.
> 
> I have no idea if it was in the book, since I haven't read it yet, but in my mind all the disco music was a setup for the music in the closing credits.
> 
> I didn't find Gravity as groan-worthy as you did, so it's still tops in my book, and I definitely preferred it to Interstellar, but I completely agree that we are spoiled lately. Some great movies coming out. I thought Moon was really great, although it's an order of magnitude lower budget than the others.



I wouldn't put Moon in the same category since it's mostly internal and doesn't involve much flight, but it's probably a better movie than the other three. 

Anyway, I was thinking, and maybe the thing that really put it over the edge was Donald Glover falling down hilariously. That was some Paul Blart s*** right there.


----------



## StevenC (Oct 12, 2015)

I didn't like Gravity. It was a better movie than it was talkie. The script and all the dialogue was terrible. Looked pretty, but it was just ridiculous. I'll not say anything about it's science, because that's too easy, except that Clooney died for literally no reason at all. The movie took me right out of the world with that scene, though I was barely in it because of the lack of engaging characters.

So I'd put The Martian way above Gravity, and at least on the level of Interstellar, because while I'm a big Nolan fan, there was some parts that were just too silly, and at least a time or two were things didn't even make Hollywood sense.

One thing that annoyed me in all the movies was the ratio of time passage to people suffering from the bends.



wankerness said:


> Anyway, I was thinking, and maybe the thing that really put it over the edge was Donald Glover falling down hilariously. That was some Paul Blart s*** right there.



Wowowow! Let's not compare the comedic genius that is Donald Glover and all he touches, to Paul Blart Martl Carp.


----------



## wankerness (Oct 12, 2015)

Clooney died for a very good reason - he had to in order for the plot to be solely about Sandra Bullock! If you mean he died for no reason supported by the laws of physics, then yes.

Donald Glover is really funny, yes. Donald Glover being made to fall down "hilariously" is a waste of his talents and stupid.


----------



## MFB (Oct 12, 2015)

That's because it wasn't scripted. Donald Glover ate .... on accident and thought he ruined a take, but they decided to keep it in the movie.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Oct 12, 2015)

Book was best i've read in awhile (then again i'm not a book worm)...thanks for the reminder of the movie coming out, can't wait to see it!


----------



## shaynedepugh (Oct 19, 2015)

The disco music comes up more than once in the book, so it isn't just a random thing for that character in the movie. Personally, I think they did a fantastic job translating the book to film. There's a couple changes and lots of near death situations cut out, but they kept the mood of the book for sure. I loved it.


----------



## FretsOnFyre (Oct 19, 2015)

I hadn't actually heard of the book until the movie came out, but I'm planning to start reading it, because I loved the movie - highly recommended. The characters were believable, the story solid and the visual effects on point.



wankerness said:


> ...We've been spoiled in the last couple years...



Absolutely agree with this. I hope and believe that the quality of space movies in recent years is going to bring a renewed public interest in the space program (or maybe it's the other way around?).


----------



## beneharris (Oct 20, 2015)

I share at least one similarity with Mark Watney. I too, am the only person on a planet. The only person who didn't like this movie. 

I really wanted to. But I didn't.


----------



## canuck brian (Oct 21, 2015)

I absolutely loved this movie. 

Before the movie, I had stupidly downed an XL black coffee. Around the 60 minute mark I was in pain. Around the 120 minute mark, I was vigilant. At 150 minutes, i could feel the war inside me escalating. 

When the credits started rolling and there was still more story to tell, I begged whatever gods were listening to give me strength. It worked.

So yeah. I wouldn't even leave the theater for a few minutes because i was worried i'd miss something awesome.


----------



## wankerness (Oct 21, 2015)

canuck brian said:


> I absolutely loved this movie.
> 
> Before the movie, I had stupidly downed an XL black coffee. Around the 60 minute mark I was in pain. Around the 120 minute mark, I was vigilant. At 150 minutes, i could feel the war inside me escalating.
> 
> ...



I have ruined so many movies in this way. It makes it impossible to fully enjoy a movie when part of your brain is occupied by "am i going to make it to the end of this?! how much is left?! does it seem like I can sneak out in this scene for a few minutes without missing anything?!" etc. I've recently started being really careful not to drink ANYTHING for a long time before a movie


----------



## flint757 (Oct 21, 2015)

I think there's a phone app that lets you know when nothing major is happening during your showing so you can take a pee break if needed. Can't remember what it's called though.


----------



## Xaios (Oct 21, 2015)

Something that I discovered while under bedrest in the hospital after surgery was that I have the bladder of a god. Hence, I can down a giant-sized (now strictly diet) pop and be just fine.


----------



## Duosphere (Oct 21, 2015)

Xaios said:


> Something that I discovered while under bedrest in the hospital after surgery was that I have the bladder of a god. Hence, I can down a giant-sized (now strictly diet) pop and be just fine.



It has nothing to do with your bladder but with your brain that takes more time to "blink" Full Tank


----------



## Dusty Chalk (Oct 22, 2015)

flint757 said:


> I think there's a phone app that lets you know when nothing major is happening during your showing so you can take a pee break if needed. Can't remember what it's called though.


RunPee -- great app, highly recommended.


----------



## Xaios (Oct 22, 2015)

Duosphere said:


> It has nothing to do with your bladder but with your brain that takes more time to "blink" Full Tank



Maybe. But for 24 hours after surgery, I was stuck in bed, so I had to pee into a plastic jug with the help of a nurse, and quite frequently given the amount of fluids I had pumping into me intravenously. They were stunned at how it just... kept... coming. Just about every time, I would have to stop while they emptied the jug.

I'm sure you really wanted to know that...


----------



## Duosphere (Oct 22, 2015)

Xaios said:


> Maybe. But for 24 hours after surgery, I was stuck in bed, so I had to pee into a plastic jug with the help of a nurse, and quite frequently given the amount of fluids I had pumping into me intravenously. They were stunned at how it just... kept... coming. Just about every time, I would have to stop while they emptied the jug.
> 
> I'm sure you really wanted to know that...


----------



## Xaios (Oct 22, 2015)

Those better not be suppositories...


----------



## Duosphere (Oct 22, 2015)

Xaios said:


> Those better not be suppositories...



Suppositrix?!


----------



## Dusty Chalk (Oct 24, 2015)

Xaios said:


> Maybe. But for 24 hours after surgery, I was stuck in bed, so I had to pee into a plastic jug with the help of a nurse, and quite frequently given the amount of fluids I had pumping into me intravenously. They were stunned at how it just... kept... coming. Just about every time, I would have to stop while they emptied the jug.
> 
> I'm sure you really wanted to know that...


That's why I always start with the popcorn. (Salty -- helps retain.)


----------



## Rev2010 (Dec 28, 2015)

My wife and I watched this last night. We both loved it! Was a great movie.


Rev.


----------



## KJGaruda (Dec 28, 2015)

'The Martian' is right up there with 'Gravity' for moderately-plausible space movies that give me ridiculous anxiety over something I'll never experience. 

Loved it.


----------

